# My first real setup



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice. :thumbsup: Huge improvement from your last setup.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i had a pair of airwalk boots. old school man. that was my first pair of boots. :thumbsup:


----------

